# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  من يريد محامي

## علا الدين

انا اخوكم احمد كانت عندي قضيه واسغرقت ثلاث سنوات وانا من محامي الا محامي من غير فايده تنحل بعدها فتره بعض الزملاء نصحوني محامي شاطر برياض ويخاف الله فعلا رحت لمه وعرضتله قضيتي بعدها بشهرين انتهت والصراحه في محامين لايخافون الله وهمهم اخذ الفلوس انا حاب اخدمكم واعطيكم عنوانه بس دعواتكم ياشباب 0505442072 ابراهيم الفهيد

----------

